# How long can I keep fish on ice before cleaning?



## Dampy (Oct 3, 2011)

Heading to the coast this weekend and wanted to ask y'all what's the longest time you would keep your fish on ice before cleaning? 
In regard to specks, reds and flounder, does one keep better than another when in the ice chest?

Thanks guys.


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

I like to keep on heavy ice for a few days. Seams to fillet better
Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

My first thought is the longer you wait to clean them the mushier they get catch em and clean em is always best.At least gut em .


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

bubbas kenner said:


> My first thought is the longer you wait to clean them the mushier they get catch em and clean em is always best.At least gut em .


X2 mostly trout get mushy, there is a big difference in a fresh fish and a day old fish


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

like g2 said in HEAVY ICE trout is good for a few days.


----------



## Dampy (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm estimating no more than 48 hours on ice, then I'll be back home to clean. I'm pretty sure the hotel we're staying at this weekend wouldn't take to kind if I were to clean them in the room. 
So some say trout may get mushy, how about flounder and reds?


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

Trout and redfish kept several days on ice should be no problem - no different than a bag of fillets in the refrigerator. Pull the drain plug so that they do not get waterlogged and remember to add enough ice periodically to keep them covered. I think that mushy reputation comes from laying in ice water and the flesh absorbing excessive moisture.


----------



## Spectre5922 (Jun 22, 2010)

However you do it, make sure and bleed them out as soon as you put them on ice. It keeps the blood from seeping into the meat real bad. We noticed a huge difference in bleeding them when they go in the ice and just throwing them on ice and filleting them later.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

If you gut them, but leave them whole, they can last longer than you think.

Fish markets have fresh fish that could be up to a week old, but are still fresh as they were kept near freezing, approx 33- 35 deg. 

After a few days they eyes will start to get cloudy, but the smell is an important factor ...... I have found keep them coverd in ice, not a slush or any water.

The nasty water is what will smell .... just keep them draied but covered in ICE.


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

If you gut and gill em they will keep pretty long...this is what we have to do when we go down to 9 mile fish camp. Stay fresh for 3-4 days.


----------



## nhampton (Aug 8, 2007)

Instinct says that you gut and gill them on the water before coming back to the hotel, but check with parks and wildlife and make sure they are good with it. Don't know how it would change a measurement but I'd get their blessing before I got hung with 10 to 20 illegally processed fish. Commercial snapper fishermen gill and gut their catch offshore I believe, but I'd check anyway. Gill, gutted, and properly iced fish could be good for up to 5 to 7 days but I'd process as soon as feasable.


----------



## 22'baykat (Aug 15, 2011)

You should be able to find a fish cleaning station close to a bait store or boat ramp...


----------



## Salt Water Texan (Oct 1, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Trout and redfish kept several days on ice should be no problem - no different than a bag of fillets in the refrigerator. Pull the drain plug so that they do not get waterlogged and remember to add enough ice periodically to keep them covered. I think that mushy reputation comes from laying in ice water and the flesh absorbing excessive moisture.


I agree completely.

When I lived in Brownsville as a boy ( 1950's) my Dad and his friends would take me on fishing trips into Mexicos famous passes from the laguna to the gulf. They would stay from 4 to 6 days and we never had problems with spoiled fish.

Their rules for keeping the fish fresh were: 1. always gut & gill the fish as soon as possible, preferrably when the fish are still alive, 2. put them on ice as soon as they are gutted, 3. never let them sit in water, 4. as soon as you get home fillet, package,freeze, 5. after a few days to rest; defrost, fry, eat.


----------



## moganman (Mar 30, 2006)

I've kept them on ice for over a week. Just drain the water and continue adding ice, and eventually the ice with form so thick around the fish that the temperature of the fish gets almost as cold as having it in a freezer. Easier to fillet too.


----------



## plastic caster (Aug 18, 2009)

There is no reason not to clean and prepare your catch as soon as you get back to dock unless you are staying the night on the water in a boat or cabin and in that case gut and gill them when you finish fishing. You can not have filets on the water. Gutted and gilled fish will be fine on heavy ice for up to 3 days. That is what we do if staying down at the cabins. I would not leave whole fish longer than 12 hours on ice. hope this helps


----------



## Dampy (Oct 3, 2011)

Guys, awesome info thanks! I had to look up gill/bleed the fish (I had no idea :redface and will gut them prior to putting them on ice (should be easy enough at the water. I'm being very optimistic that I'm going to catch anything worth taking home, but I figured best be positive and prepared in case I do.


Thanks again.
Neil


----------



## mustfish (May 26, 2010)

If you ice down your fish as soon as you catch them, no more than 24 hours is not going to hurt them. IMO


----------



## TOM WEBER (Aug 14, 2005)

Just remember not to go back out on the water with the fish in your cooler. Extra cooler in the truck would help. TW


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Dampy said:


> Heading to the coast this weekend and wanted to ask y'all what's the longest time you would keep your fish on ice before cleaning?
> In regard to specks, reds and flounder, does one keep better than another when in the ice chest?
> 
> Thanks guys.


Reds keep better with the thicker scales, then flounder. then trout.. IMHO. Have all 3 on more in boxes over many week end trips.. G&G Gill n Gut em at your final stop on land for the night.. Last over a week, just leave the cap on loose ..


----------



## Cork & Jig (Jan 5, 2010)

As has been mentioned, let the cooler drain. Also, lay the fish on top of the ice, as much as possible, and not under it. 

You'll be amazed how fresh they'll stay for days. The eyes will remain clear and their coloration will remain almost as if you just pulled them from the water. Plus, the flesh will remain firm. 

Personally, I've never worried about gutting/gilling. The only part of the fish I've noticed being affected, by not gutting and gilling them, is the ribcages, and I'm not going to eat them anyway.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Spectre5922 said:


> However you do it, make sure and bleed them out as soon as you put them on ice. It keeps the blood from seeping into the meat real bad. We noticed a huge difference in bleeding them when they go in the ice and just throwing them on ice and filleting them later.


I had a guide tell me that if you put your fish on ice when they were caught, the blood would run to the head, for survival purposes, and you would not have to worry about blood in the meat. I'm really not sure.


----------



## AggieCowboy98 (Feb 25, 2007)

Dampy said:


> I'm estimating no more than 48 hours on ice, then I'll be back home to clean. I'm pretty sure the hotel we're staying at this weekend wouldn't take to kind if I were to clean them in the room.
> So some say trout may get mushy, how about flounder and reds?


All 3 will keep plenty long on ice (drained) for a weekend trip. But I have to wonder why you wouldn't clean them when you get done for the day.

You mentioned not wanting to clean them at the room. You didn't say where on the coast you are headed but I would bet there's a cleaning station near the boat ramp or bait camp. Fillet them when you're done each day. Put the fillets in ziplocks on ice and you are good to go.


----------



## Dampy (Oct 3, 2011)

AggieCowboy98 said:


> All 3 will keep plenty long on ice (drained) for a weekend trip. But I have to wonder why you wouldn't clean them when you get done for the day.
> 
> You mentioned not wanting to clean them at the room. You didn't say where on the coast you are headed but I would bet there's a cleaning station near the boat ramp or bait camp. Fillet them when you're done each day. Put the fillets in ziplocks on ice and you are good to go.


Someone else mentioned boat ramps for cleaning, hmm well that would definitely be the way to go (filet and ziplock). We're headed to Galveston and staying at the Springhill Suites at the north east corner of Offatts Bayou (opposite Moody Gardens). I see on the map there is a close ramp, Washington Park 61st street boat ramp, with a bit of luck they may having cleaning stations?

Thanks again guys.
Neil


----------



## AggieCowboy98 (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm not real familiar with Galveston but there has to be a ramp, bait camp, or something close by your hotel that has cleaning facilities. If not, all you need is a small piece of board and a knife and you can clean them near where you fish. Just be mindful of where you throw the heads, guts, etc. 

I took my dad to lake Somerville last weekend. The only ramp open is at Rocky Creek park which has no cleaning station. I took a folding saw horse, cutting board, and fillet knife and cleaned them right at the truck. Put all the scraps in a 5 gal bucket, put teh bucket back in the boat and dumped it in the middle of the lake.


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

I say bleed them. Capt Hollis showed me once how to bleed a redfish, craziest thing I ever saw. We got back to the boat after a long wade and had a few redfish. He took each redfish, held in the water by the back, stuck his finger in the hole right behind the dorsal fin and rolled his finger around. He did that both sides of the redfish. Blood poured out of the fish and we threw them on ice and continued fishing else where for a few more hours. 
When we got back to the ramp close to dark, we cleaned the fish and the redfish had no blood in the meat just as Hollis said. I agrre with a few post here, keep out of water and on top of a bag of ice with ice on top.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Can you please explain. I did not know there was a hole behind the dorsal fin???
Did he cut a hole or are you talking of the poop chute?



KylesKenner2 said:


> I say bleed them. Capt Hollis showed me once how to bleed a redfish, craziest thing I ever saw. We got back to the boat after a long wade and had a few redfish. He took each redfish, held in the water by the back, stuck his finger in the hole right behind the dorsal fin and rolled his finger around. He did that both sides of the redfish. Blood poured out of the fish and we threw them on ice and continued fishing else where for a few more hours.
> When we got back to the ramp close to dark, we cleaned the fish and the redfish had no blood in the meat just as Hollis said. I agrre with a few post here, keep out of water and on top of a bag of ice with ice on top.


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

patwilson said:


> Can you please explain. I did not know there was a hole behind the dorsal fin???
> Did he cut a hole or are you talking of the poop chute?


x2. Never heard of this. Seems like you'd need an 18v Milwaukee drill to get thru them scales to poke a hole.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

KylesKenner2 said:


> I say bleed them. Capt Hollis showed me once how to bleed a redfish, craziest thing I ever saw. We got back to the boat after a long wade and had a few redfish. He took each redfish, held in the water by the back, stuck his finger in the hole right behind the dorsal fin and rolled his finger around. He did that both sides of the redfish. Blood poured out of the fish and we threw them on ice and continued fishing else where for a few more hours.
> When we got back to the ramp close to dark, we cleaned the fish and the redfish had no blood in the meat just as Hollis said. I agrre with a few post here, keep out of water and on top of a bag of ice with ice on top.


x 2 Kyle. Every time i feeched with Hollis, he would pinch the reds for me .. He showed me the trick, but i soon forgot. ( Darn Coors light )

We need to practice some more with good Ole Hollis. He mentioned his Dad taught em that trick and I has seen the results.. Cleaned whitish Reds i ever cleaned.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Well maybe Hollis can chime in and teach a lesson or two......


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

patwilson said:


> Can you please explain. I did not know there was a hole behind the dorsal fin???
> Did he cut a hole or are you talking of the poop chute?


LMAO No it is behind the pectoral fin. Take finger and poke behind the pectral fin (where it is caved in looking) and move finger around till you hit the heart or starts bleeding good. This is all while on the stringer and the fish is alive swimming around. Dont try this in the surf or where sharks are around or you will have to do this to the sharks:work:


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Learn something new everyday!


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

Sounds like you stick your finger in here.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

LMAO!


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Not sure i understand. Please post more pictures like above and explain please.


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

Omg.. what a nice red

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

jeff.w said:


> Sounds like you stick your finger in here.


Something like that :doowapsta


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

jeff.w said:


> Sounds like you stick your finger in here.


Hmmmm. Fishy. :dance:


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

jeff.w said:


> Sounds like you stick your finger in here.


Thats real close to as I remember Jeff.. Dam, Where did the feech go ??:walkingsm


----------



## goinfaster (Mar 27, 2009)

Very nice blue, too!!


----------



## country7 (May 27, 2007)

i just had my trout and reds on ice for 3 full days with no bleeding/gutting. When i filleted them it was like cutting through butter with nice, firm, white fillets....


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

I would'nt box any fish with the guts not taken out for more than a long day or over night but it sounds like it worked out for you.


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

Sorry for the mistake, typed to fast and thanks for the catch Dustin. It actually works really well. And jeffw, that was the other person on our boat at the time. Now I know why I didn't catch anything that day. LOL


----------



## G-O-T-B (Jan 15, 2010)

I wouldnt be able to remember **** if that was in the boat with me either


----------

